# CCI insurance



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to CCI insurance.

On Anders' recommendation I decided to drop Admiral multicar and go with them.

I had two cars with admiral, the gtr and my daily A3 diesel.

12 years no claims on the GTR, mirrorer on the A3. I thought when taking the GTR to CCI admiral would drop me back to one but they've let me keep the 12 years!!!

I now have two full no claims bonuses.

Even if that wouldn't work, CCI were willing to give me the max potential they could of 5 years no claims since they knew I had 12 elsewhere.

I dealt with Martin who was incredibly helpful.

It was £80 more than admiral, but I know I'll have no issue with mods being covered at all, and I get the added option of five track days which I am hoping to take advantage of.

Best bit is, in keeping my A3 with admiral, I still have the 3rd party on any vehicle cover through that policy - very chuffed.

Only downside is £150 worth of trcker installation, and a one off £400 payment for lifetime subscription on the car, but even at £630, I figured that was a bargain for track day cover and it won't need paying next year, plus it might add value to the car come sale time (not gonna happen for a long while!).

I was going to stick with admiral multicar but it appears to be a con!!!!

Last year adding the gtr it was around £900 a year. Each time I added a car I got a rebate on all the other cars as the number of cars on the policy increased. Come renewal time they quoted me £1855 to renew. I did a compare the meerkat and it came in at £920, but if they match their own prices, they don't give you the benefit of the multicar discount. IN short, it's only worth doing if you add a car on part way through the year and it happens to be a good price, but the minute you need to renew you lose all benefit of being multicar'd.

I'm not complaining as I now have two sets of 12 years no claims bonus, and a recorded date and time conversation to proove it just in case!


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Good to hear Adam. I've got an Admiral multi policy too and just got the renewal through which is £400 higher than last year (during which I added the GTR at no cost).

Will give Martin at CCI a call as it sounds the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was about to re new with them today but the max mileage they now do is 7500 miles. Too low for me

Really wanted to stay as well. Gotta look around more now.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Dam, that's me out too. Wonder if there's anyone left that covers normal 12K or unlimited mileage and includes Track Days, all for a sensible price?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Tigerruss said:


> Dam, that's me out too. Wonder if there's anyone left that covers normal 12K or unlimited mileage and includes Track Days, all for a sensible price?


Not as far as I can find - just normal road policy.

Generally seems you pay 1% of the cars value to get cover for a track day as an when required. The excess seems to be 10% of the cars value.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

get a second car and share the mileage.

Also helps you to appreciate the gtr when you do drive it.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the tracker compulsory? I don't want my car coming back to me if it's ever stolen. Or is it just required above a certain value?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Putting aside the great price and inclusive track days, what are the policy restrictions like on the SD&P side of things? Time curfew, limited milage, foreign travel so on a so forth. I tried to get a quote from them today but I was told they don't deal with daily driven cars.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> Is the tracker compulsory? I don't want my car coming back to me if it's ever stolen. Or is it just required above a certain value?


if u go with cci its above 40k


----------

